# Lake McQueeney - No Public Access???



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

The only public access to Lake McQueeney was one boat ramp/marina which is now closed....now there's no access unless you live in a neighborhood with a private boat ramp or you live directly on the water.

Considering it's a public waterway, is this legal that the public has no access???


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

whats worse is if you have a place on the lake, and dont have access.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

It's been years since I have been there, but we used to put in at the public boat ramp at the I-35 bridge. Is that one closed?
Ken


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

Ken if you are talking about the ramp in New Braunfels that would be Dunlap. The only access I remember at mcqueeney was hot shots (no longer there) and mcqueeney marina which I am not sure of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Terry


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

There is a ramp on a GVEC right of way, but it is pretty rough. Otherwiae only property owners have access.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> There is a ramp on a GVEC right of way, but it is pretty rough. Otherwiae only property owners have access.


Where is the GVEC right of way located???


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

From IH 35 and FM 725 in New Braunfels go towards McQueeney about 4 miles take a left on Lake Creek Drive, drive until you hit Ridgecliff Drive go left until you hit boat ramp. Some people put up a private ramp sign but it is not they just try to keep everyone out. You can ask GVEC it is not a private ramp.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ChuChu said:


> From IH 35 and FM 725 in New Braunfels go towards McQueeney about 4 miles take a left on Lake Creek Drive, drive until you hit Ridgecliff Drive go left until you hit boat ramp. Some people put up a private ramp sign but it is not they just try to keep everyone out. You can ask GVEC it is not a private ramp.


Looks like the only place i can find or know of. Searched a few sites for you as well and it mentions this location.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

ChuChu said:


> "...Some people put up a private ramp sign but it is not they just try to keep everyone out..."


Reminds me of the jerks that put up private beach signs, especially on Galveston's west end.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

how far up stream is that ramp? I am assuming a mile or more from the old marina?


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> From IH 35 and FM 725 in New Braunfels go towards McQueeney about 4 miles take a left on Lake Creek Drive, drive until you hit Ridgecliff Drive go left until you hit boat ramp. Some people put up a private ramp sign but it is not they just try to keep everyone out. You can ask GVEC it is not a private ramp.


Thanks for the info, I'll have to check it out!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

jc said:


> how far up stream is that ramp? I am assuming a mile or more from the old marina?


What, are you going to try to launch your inner-tube?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep, virtually no public access to a publicly maintained waterway. Have some friends that live on McQueeney and not surprisingly they like it that way. Ticks me off a little - either yank any funding or make it accessible, can't have it both ways....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

this happens on Travis all the time with low lake levels

we watched some yahoos try to offload a 35' thunder boat across from our family house. had to be another 5' to the water from the end of the concrete ramp , they stick the trailer/boat on the ramp overhang. before long 20 plus people and wreckers involved, so they close the ramp at the top.

next day, same thing only the next genius backs off into the field and sinks another 35' boat/boat trailer and his powerstroke in the mud by the bank. and here came the wreckers again.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Yup,no ramps open on Travis as well...couple of parks will let you launch a boat from the bank if you want to try it.


----------

